# Who else gets migraines?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I think I'm having the second migraine of my life.







Of course I'm not sure, as I think I've only had one other, which was several months ago. Any of you who get migraines with ME/CFIDS or FMS - What are your coping strategies? What helps you to get relief? I haven't called the doctor yet, but I think I will. So, before I get any prescription, I'd like to know what other remedies you all have. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi MM,I've noticed as a nice side perk that my headache severity and frequency has been significantly reduced by the introduction of my new med, Depakote.I am like a new person.Hope you find some relief soon...







Evie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Mrs. Mason







I LIVE with a migraine every single day 24/7. It's been that way for the last 20 years and they are horrible. For the first 10 years, my old Doc just told me I needed to relax and put me on Amitriptylene which did absolutely nothing for me except to rip up my stomach and cause a massive weight gain.When I went to the Michigan Head Pain and Neurological Institute in Ann Arbor, the Doc's tried several different anti-depressants and analgesic combinations which didn't help much either. The reason being----most times when I get a migraine, I also experience a stuffed up head. It's like the nasal passages become narrower. X-rays, CT scan, and MRI showed nothing significant to make them believe I was having trouble with sinuses, etc. Then they prescibed Cafergot, which worked for me for quite a while. Cafergot is Ergotamine (splg?) and caffeine. After a while, because I had to take them so often, they didn't work for me and the rebound headaches were just as bad as the migraine itself. Finally, thank goodness, I ended up seeing a different Doc 'cause the old one moved away. First words out of his mouth were, "You are having a migraine". He gave me a shot of Imitrex right there on the spot, and monitored me for an hour before he sent me home. I started giving myself Imitrex injections. I've had to "ween" away from them several times because I get so many bad ones and the Imitrex, like anything else if used too frequently, can cause "rebound" headaches. I now take Imitrex tablets, 50 mg., at the onset. Most times, one tablet will stop it, but once in a while I will need the second one.I do hope you can find some relief soon. Migraines are horrible. Thinking of you.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

With this relapse of M.E. from time to time I get very strong one-sided headaches accompanied by feeling unwell (non-specific) and slightly fuzzy vision. Whether that's a migraine or not, I have no idea. I find the best way to cope is to lie down on the side that is hurting, and wait for it to pass... which is ok if it only happens occasionally. Did your migraine come with your period? A drop in magnesium at the time of menstruation can cause migraines. My mum started having migraines for the first time in her life last year. She does have some medication from the doctor, but has never had to use it because she discovered that cheese, chocolate and sodium nitrate caused the migraines. Avoiding those foods, she's been able to avoid the really bad migraines with strong pain, nausea and auras since then; she now just gets mild ones from time to time. http://www.migraine.org.uk/ http://www.mckinley.uiuc.edu/health-info/d...e/migr-hea.html Best wishes,


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. The pain is better today but I still have a "weird" feeling. My sinuses also feel incredibly clogged Feisty - That made me wonder if it was sinus congestion as opposed to a migraine, but apparently it can still be a migraine - who knows!? My symptoms were pain around 1 eye on Monday with severe nausea and sensitivity to light and noise, then yesterday the pain moved across my entire forehead with major flare up of IBS - also my tremor was much worse yesterday and an overall feeling of "fuzziness" like Susan mentioned. Today the pain is better, still there but not as strong, and still the "weird" feelings from yesterday. Next time I see the doc I'll mention it. He said the last time I was in to take note of any headaches and their severity, so he must have been expecting it. New to me though!Thanks all for the information!







Susan, thanks also for the links!


----------

